# Trailer Service Central Scotland



## Springermad (26 July 2016)

Does anyone have any contact details for where to get my Ifor Williams trailer serviced without it costing the earth. 
I am near Stirling and have been quoted £40 per hour with a minimum 4 hours to service plus any parts on top. Just seems a tad expensive but if that's the going rate then I suppose that's what it is. 
Thanks


----------



## Regandal (5 August 2016)

There's K trailers in Milnathort, I'm not sure what their prices are though.  They do IW trailers.


----------



## smurf (6 August 2016)

Norman Lucey at Coalsnaughton, 07880792993


----------



## Springermad (6 August 2016)

Thanksfor the replies. I will give Norman Lucey a call.


----------

